# Decals



## Mr. Versatile

I have a mid 90's Nuovo Classico. It has around 30-40,000 mi. on it. It's the love of my life. I've upgraded it a bit, but it's...ah...shall we say...a little "well burnished". I'd like to paint it, but I've been unable to locate any decals to replace the original. I've contacted the DeRosa factory, and they said I'd have to send it in there. Their prices are extremely high, and they don't use Imron, etc., etc. 

Does anyone know of a source for decals?


----------



## smokva

The reason they wanted you to send them the frame is because DeRosa doesn't use decals anymore, everything is painted.
I wouldn't know where to find DeRosa decals.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I wonder if they could be custom made by a decal or vinyl shop?


----------



## Shojii

Mr. Versatile said:


> I have a mid 90's Nuovo Classico. It has around 30-40,000 mi. on it. It's the love of my life. I've upgraded it a bit, but it's...ah...shall we say...a little "well burnished". I'd like to paint it, but I've been unable to locate any decals to replace the original. I've contacted the DeRosa factory, and they said I'd have to send it in there. Their prices are extremely high, and they don't use Imron, etc., etc.
> 
> Does anyone know of a source for decals?


Hi,
You could try Michael- http://www.velographicdecals.com/ 

I just e-mailed him for a replacement decal set for my De Rosa team that I'm having repainted (2005, xenon - it was the only DR I could afford). Check out his website...

Best,


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Shojii said:


> Hi,
> You could try Michael- http://www.velographicdecals.com/
> 
> I just e-mailed him for a replacement decal set for my De Rosa team that I'm having repainted (2005, xenon - it was the only DR I could afford). Check out his website...
> 
> Best,


Hey...thanks for that info. I'm going to get in touch with him right away. 

I sure appreciate it.


----------



## tailwinder

Try Jon @ Waterford. He can order a few Euro. brands including De Rosa. I recall him mentioning the Nuovo Classico.


----------

